# Warhammer Datenbank Suchmaske für Homepage



## b14ck4ng31 (19. September 2008)

Hallo, werdet ihr wieder, wie bei WOW so eine Suchmaske für die Homepage machen? Also so dass man per Suchmaske nach Gegenständen suchen kann und dann auf eure Seite verlinkt wird? Das wäre echt perfekt für unsere Gildenhomepage!

Am liebsten wäre mir ja der Frame da rechts auf der Seite (Suche in der Datenbank)
http://wardata.buffed.de

danke für antworten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (20. September 2008)

```
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="http://www.buffed.de/snipplet.css">
<form action="http://wardata.buffed.de" method="post" style="margin:0;" target="_blank">
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="180" height="79" background="http://www.buffed.de/images/snipplet-small-background.gif">
<tr>
	<td height="49" colspan="2"><a href="http://www.buffed.de" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.buffed.de/images/snipplet-small-blasc-logo.gif" width="180" height="49" border="0"></a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
	<td height="30" width="146" align="center"><input type="text" name="f" value=" Suchbegriff eingeben" class="small-snipplet-input" onfocus="if(this.value==' Suchbegriff eingeben') this.value=''"></td>
	<td height="30" width="34"><input type="image" src="http://www.buffed.de/images/snipplet-small-input-ok.gif"></td>
</tr>
</table>
</form>
```


Das gleiche für die Lich-King-Datenbank


```
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="http://www.buffed.de/snipplet.css">
 <form action="http://lichking.buffed.de" method="post" style="margin:0;" target="_blank">
 <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="180" height="79" background="http://www.buffed.de/images/snipplet-small-background.gif">
 <tr>
	 <td height="49" colspan="2"><a href="http://www.buffed.de" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.buffed.de/images/snipplet-small-blasc-logo.gif" width="180" height="49" border="0"></a></td>
 </tr>
 <tr>
	 <td height="30" width="146" align="center"><input type="text" name="f" value=" Suchbegriff eingeben" class="small-snipplet-input" onfocus="if(this.value==' Suchbegriff eingeben') this.value=''"></td>
	 <td height="30" width="34"><input type="image" src="http://www.buffed.de/images/snipplet-small-input-ok.gif"></td>
 </tr>
 </table>
 </form>
```


----------



## ZAM (20. September 2008)

Hier die kleine Variante


```
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="http://www.buffed.de/snipplet-1.css">
<form action="http://wardata.buffed.de" method="post" style="margin:0;" target="_blank">
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100" height="44" background="http://www.buffed.de/images/snipplet-small-1-background.gif">
<tr>
	<td height="17" colspan="2"><a href="http://www.buffed.de" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.buffed.de/images/snipplet-small-1-blasc-logo.gif" width="100" height="17" border="0"></a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
	<td height="27" width="68" align="center"><input type="text" name="f" value=" Suchen" class="small-snipplet1-input" onfocus="if(this.value==' Suchen') this.value=''"></td>
	<td height="27" width="34"><input type="image" src="http://www.buffed.de/images/snipplet-small-1-input-ok.gif"></td>
</tr>
</table>
</form>
```


Das gleiche für die Lich-King-Datenbank


```
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="http://www.buffed.de/snipplet-1.css">
 <form action="http://lichking.buffed.de" method="post" style="margin:0;" target="_blank">
 <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100" height="44" background="http://www.buffed.de/images/snipplet-small-1-background.gif">
 <tr>
	 <td height="17" colspan="2"><a href="http://www.buffed.de" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.buffed.de/images/snipplet-small-1-blasc-logo.gif" width="100" height="17" border="0"></a></td>
 </tr>
 <tr>
	 <td height="27" width="68" align="center"><input type="text" name="f" value=" Suchen" class="small-snipplet1-input" onfocus="if(this.value==' Suchen') this.value=''"></td>
	 <td height="27" width="34"><input type="image" src="http://www.buffed.de/images/snipplet-small-1-input-ok.gif"></td>
 </tr>
 </table>
 </form>
```


----------



## b14ck4ng31 (20. September 2008)

vielen dank ZAM für diese passende und zu 100% korrekte antwort!

made my day...

mfg


----------



## b14ck4ng31 (20. September 2008)

ich nochmal, also ich hab die funktion jetzt auf unserer seite eingepflegt jedoch übergibt es leider die variabeln nicht richtig, denn egal was ich eingebe es werden immer die selben ergebnisse angezeigt, hast du eine lösung? ich habe deinen code 1:1 übernommen.

MfG

ps falls du mal selbst probieren willst: http://buh.pytalhost.de

oder gehts nicht richtig weils noch beta ist?


----------



## ZAM (20. September 2008)

b14ck4ng31 schrieb:


> ich nochmal, also ich hab die funktion jetzt auf unserer seite eingepflegt jedoch übergibt es leider die variabeln nicht richtig, denn egal was ich eingebe es werden immer die selben ergebnisse angezeigt, hast du eine lösung? ich habe deinen code 1:1 übernommen.
> 
> MfG
> 
> ...



Die wird schon übergeben. Ersetz mal in dem HTML-Code in <form> das method="POST" durch method="GET"


----------

